
World War II All Over Again (Google vs. Apple) - messel
http://vukicevic.blogspot.com/2009/08/world-war-ii-all-over-again-google-vs.html
======
olefoo
This metaphor does not map. Apple, Microsoft and Google all compete in some
areas and cooperate in others. Applying a martial metaphor, especially
attempting to map the players onto WWII is not illustrative or illuminating.

~~~
VladVuki
It's a playful representation of one key lesson.

------
yread
Yahoo is definetely the US! It joined the British and it's influence might be
crucial

~~~
VladVuki
That could work - Yahoo is US, Microsoft is UK (and traditional Western
Europe). AT&T could be Italy, Motorola is Eastern Europe. Nokia makes a lot of
sense as Japan since they seem to have their own set of priorities but are
kinda cooperating with Android (Google)...

------
rawr
Thank you for trivializing a war my grandfather fought in and died. You should
be ashamed of yourself.

Just kidding. I'm still trying to figure out who Japan would be..

~~~
VladVuki
You scared me for a second. The Japan-equivalent is tough to figure out. Maybe
HTC, Sony, Nokia...not sure yet.

